# Vampire Bloodlines - Eigener Ghoul?



## hedy (25. November 2004)

Hab irgendwo aufgeschnappt, dass es in VtMloodlines möglich sein soll, einen eigenen Ghoul anzuschaffen.
Angeblich soll in der Klinik in Santa Monica eine sein die man in einen Ghoul umwandeln kann? Name Heather oder so!?
Zumindest sollen Einige sie  im Laufe der Werwolfblut-Quest entdeckt haben.
Bei mir war da aber keine Heather  Mittlerweile hab ich schon Zugang zu Chinatown und auch schon die Quest Suche nach Gary abgeschlossen. Immer noch keine Spur von Heather.

Taucht sie vielleicht erst im späteren Verlauf auf?

P.S.: Ich poste das in einem eigenen Thread, da ich nicht scharf darauf bin im allgemeinen VtMloodlines Questthread zugespoilert zu werden!


----------



## raven1982 (25. November 2004)

hedy am 25.11.2004 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab irgendwo aufgeschnappt, dass es in VtMloodlines möglich sein soll, einen eigenen Ghoul anzuschaffen.
> Angeblich soll in der Klinik in Santa Monica eine sein die man in einen Ghoul umwandeln kann? Name Heather oder so!?
> Zumindest sollen Einige sie  im Laufe der Werwolfblut-Quest entdeckt haben.
> Bei mir war da aber keine Heather  Mittlerweile hab ich schon Zugang zu Chinatown und auch schon die Quest Suche nach Gary abgeschlossen. Immer noch keine Spur von Heather.
> ...



Eigentlich kann man die von Anfang an finden, hat nichts mit Werwolfblut Quest zu tun. Wenn du den Haupteingang rein gehst, musst du an der Rezeption vorbei, und in der ersten Tür links, liegt ein blutendes Mädchen, der du dein Blut anbieten kannst, später taucht sie dann vor dem Tower des Prinzen auf. Und du kannst sie als Ghul aufnehmen.


----------



## Oxydonth (25. November 2004)

In der Klinik hinten, wo der Artzt ist gibt es einen Zweiten Raum, der nächste am Vordereingang! Da liegt Heather drin!


Spoiler



Das bringt effektiv bis zum Ende nur 1 Menschlichkeit und ca. 25 Dollar ist aber richtig witzig, also mach mal ruhig!


----------



## Oxydonth (25. November 2004)

Na ja, sorry! Einmal zu viel!


----------



## hedy (25. November 2004)

Vielen Dank euch Beiden!
Damit wär meine Frage geklärt


----------



## Zaphod_Beeblebrox (25. November 2004)

Stimmt, bei mir steht sie zur Zeit in meiner Küche Hollywood und wäscht ab.   Sie war gleich zu Anfang in einem der Behandlungszimmer, als ich das Morphium für den Sprengstoffdealer besorgt habe.

Hab mal ne andere Frage: Wo genau findet ich eigentlich die Phiole mit Werwolfsblut ? Nehme mal an im Hospital in Santa Monica, finde jedoch nix. Vielleicht in der Blutbank im Keller ?

Noch ne Frage: Wo zum Henker ist eigentlich Patty ? Sie soll ja in der Disco in der alten Kirche sein (Confession Club). Da finde ich sie aber nicht.

Zaohod B


----------



## raven1982 (25. November 2004)

Oxydonth am 25.11.2004 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> In der Klinik hinten, wo der Artzt ist gibt es einen Zweiten Raum, der nächste am Vordereingang! Da liegt Heather drin!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



also ich habe 500 Dollar bekommen, das schöne Stipendium  

@beeblebrox: 

Werwolfblut im 2. Stock des Hospitals, in dem Betäubungsmittelschrank.

Patty, wenn du reinkommst auf der rechten Seite.


----------



## hedy (25. November 2004)

ARGH! NNNNNEEEEEIIIIIINNNNNNN! 

Ich bin wieder ins Hospital zurück und der Raum ist bei mir leer 
Alle bis auf den Raum mit dem Doc sind bei mir leer *schnief*
Als ich das erste mal im Hospital war hab ich alle Räume untersucht, nur den ersten nicht, da mir das zu nah an der Rezeption.
Wollte nicht, dass mich die Schnepfe von der Rezeption nochmal anmault.

Und damit hab ich mir wohl die Chance für meinen eigenen Ghoul im restlichen Spiel vergeigt


----------



## Rhaegar (25. November 2004)

Hehe, lasst sie mal "ihre Haut wechseln" (ka wie das normal heisst, meine Malk-Lady meint eben, ihr Haustier solle die Haut wechseln *g*) ... dann sieht Heather erst scharf aus


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (26. November 2004)

Rhaegar am 25.11.2004 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe, lasst sie mal "ihre Haut wechseln" (ka wie das normal heisst, meine Malk-Lady meint eben, ihr Haustier solle die Haut wechseln *g*) ... dann sieht Heather erst scharf aus




Ich hab dafür kein geld bekommen!?

Aber das wird sicher lustig wenn sie erst mal meine Ghulin ist Muhahaha

Achja Malk Lady ruled!!!  die Geilen Antwortmöglichkeiten immer!!! Zu geil


----------



## CBruder (28. November 2004)

Gibts eigentlich eine möglichkeit Heather vom Sabbat zu retten????
Und ich meine damit NICHT sie wegzuschicken....


----------



## El_Cativo (28. November 2004)

CBruder am 28.11.2004 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts eigentlich eine möglichkeit Heather vom Sabbat zu retten????
> Und ich meine damit NICHT sie wegzuschicken....


Nicht dass ich wüsste


----------



## Iceman (29. November 2004)

CBruder am 28.11.2004 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts eigentlich eine möglichkeit Heather vom Sabbat zu retten????
> Und ich meine damit NICHT sie wegzuschicken....



Nein


----------



## TheSinner (29. November 2004)

Ahh ich liebe Leute die hemmungslos Spoiler austeilen... schön sowas vorher zu erfahren, immer wieder nett für die Storyline. Hachja, dabei war LaCroix gar nicht so übel... 

Allerdings hängt Heathers Outfit auch vom Zufall aus, mal sieht sie aus wie die Personifikation von Sex in ihrem gothic-outfit, dann wieder wie eine Prostituierte die früher mal Mrs. California war, was ich persölich sehr abstossend finde. Vermutlich hat sie sogar noch mehr Outfits drauf, ich lass sie sich gerade nochmal etwas neues anziehen und geniesse mein Geld für das ich aber irgendwie nicht sonderlich viel lohnenswertes zu kaufen finde gerade, habe noch immer 3.000 Dollar übrig 

Ich spiele übrigens einen Ventrue, würde mich aber am liebsten zum Tereador umentscheiden nachträglich, wenngleich deren Disziplinen grausig sind. Naja dafür kann ich mittlerweile so ziemlich alles überreden und/oder verführen.

Ein Tipp - haltet euch immer so 15-20 Erfahrungspunkte als Reserve, dann speichert man vor dem "unhackbaren" Computer, steigert rasch die Fähigkeiten, hackt den Computer, notiert das Passwort und lädt neu. Funktioniert einwandfrei und so nötig sind die Punkte nun auch nicht - zumindest nicht als Nahkämpfer


----------



## Iceman (29. November 2004)

TheSinner am 29.11.2004 00:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings hängt Heathers Outfit auch vom Zufall aus, mal sieht sie aus wie die Personifikation von Sex in ihrem gothic-outfit, dann wieder wie eine Prostituierte die früher mal Mrs. California war, was ich persölich sehr abstossend finde. Vermutlich hat sie sogar noch mehr Outfits drauf, ich lass sie sich gerade nochmal etwas neues anziehen und geniesse mein Geld für das ich aber irgendwie nicht sonderlich viel lohnenswertes zu kaufen finde gerade, habe noch immer 3.000 Dollar übrig



Heather hat afaik nur 3 Outfits: Das was sie am Anfang an hat, dass Gothic Outfit und dieses Top/Slip Ding.



			
				TheSinner am 29.11.2004 00:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiele übrigens einen Ventrue, würde mich aber am liebsten zum Tereador umentscheiden nachträglich, wenngleich deren Disziplinen grausig sind. Naja dafür kann ich mittlerweile so ziemlich alles überreden und/oder verführen.



Toreador hab ich bei meinem ersten Durchgang gespielt. Ausser Celerity haben die nur mistige Disziplinen.



			
				TheSinner am 29.11.2004 00:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Tipp - haltet euch immer so 15-20 Erfahrungspunkte als Reserve, dann speichert man vor dem "unhackbaren" Computer, steigert rasch die Fähigkeiten, hackt den Computer, notiert das Passwort und lädt neu. Funktioniert einwandfrei und so nötig sind die Punkte nun auch nicht - zumindest nicht als Nahkämpfer



Chieetaa


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (29. November 2004)

Iceman am 29.11.2004 00:45 schrieb:
			
		

> TheSinner am 29.11.2004 00:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich Spiel ne Torri 
Ich finds schon Geil!!!

Die einzigst komische Diszi, wo ich net Check was die Effektiv bringt ist Auspex....
Präsenz und Geschw. sind geil 

sagt mal woher habt ihr die ganze kohle?? ich bin mittlerweile in Hollywood hab gerade des Horrovideo gefunden (sehr geile q.) und hab gerade mal ca. 30 $.... musste end die waffen verkaufen um dem Zuhälter die Info zu entlocken wo es des Video gibt....!!!!!!! Und Erfahrungspunkte hab ich auch keine Übrig 
Naja egal es macht spass!!!!!


----------



## Iceman (29. November 2004)

ZiegenPaeter am 29.11.2004 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal woher habt ihr die ganze kohle?? ich bin mittlerweile in Hollywood hab gerade des Horrovideo gefunden (sehr geile q.) und hab gerade mal ca. 30 $.... musste end die waffen verkaufen um dem Zuhälter die Info zu entlocken wo es des Video gibt....!!!!!!! Und Erfahrungspunkte hab ich auch keine Übrig
> Naja egal es macht spass!!!!!



Grade als Toreador solltest du keine Probleme haben Infos aus Leuten herauszubekommen. Zumindestens wenn du die, wie im RPG System vorgesehen, mit vielen Punkten in Persuade und Seduce spielst.
Rein auf Prügeln geskillte Chars brauchen natürlich ne Menge Geld um an Infos zu kommen, aber Geld hatte ich immer genug. Hatte kurz bevor ichs das erste Mal durchspielte knapp 2000 Dollar dabei.


----------



## heinz-otto (29. November 2004)

Iceman am 29.11.2004 00:45 schrieb:
			
		

> TheSinner am 29.11.2004 00:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, aber Celerity gepaart mit einer guten Nahkampfwaffe (z.B. Katana) gibt eine wirklich coole Mischung als Max Payne und Kill-Bill.


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (29. November 2004)

Iceman am 29.11.2004 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 29.11.2004 11:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja is schon klar, blos hatte ich bei dem Type keine Chance meine Überzeugung etc. anzuwenden (die Mögl. gabs nciht) sondern ich konnte entweder 500 piepen bezahlen oder nen Abflug machen!! (ich mein den Kerl der im Sin Bin hinterm Tresen steht


----------



## Iceman (29. November 2004)

ZiegenPaeter am 29.11.2004 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja is schon klar, blos hatte ich bei dem Type keine Chance meine Überzeugung etc. anzuwenden (die Mögl. gabs nciht) sondern ich konnte entweder 500 piepen bezahlen oder nen Abflug machen!! (ich mein den Kerl der im Sin Bin hinterm Tresen steht



Also den hab ich vor kurzem noch als Malk mit Seduce 5 oder 6 bearbeitet und das ging ohne Probleme.

Allerdings spiele ich auch nen weiblichen Char, vielleicht liegts daran. Persuasion müsste aber auch mit nem männlichen gehen, ist halt die Frage wie hoch der Skill sein muss.


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (29. November 2004)

Iceman am 29.11.2004 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 29.11.2004 13:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bidde red deutsch 

Bin auch weiblich, vielleicht hab ich halt mal falsch geantwortet....
is ja egal!!!


----------



## hedy (29. November 2004)

Iceman am 29.11.2004 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 29.11.2004 13:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als Ventrue hat man immer noch Dominate. Das macht einem das Ganze noch um einiges leichter. Dominate hat immer einen 100% Erfolg unabhängig der Stats.


----------



## Iceman (29. November 2004)

ZiegenPaeter am 29.11.2004 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 29.11.2004 14:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Malk: Malkavianer
Seduce: Verführen
Persuasion: Überreden 

Alles klar? 



			
				hedy am 29.11.2004 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Ventrue hat man immer noch Dominate. Das macht einem das Ganze noch um einiges leichter. Dominate hat immer einen 100% Erfolg unabhängig der Stats.



Geht als Malk mit Dementation genauso. Am besten war die Tussi die einen in Hollywood anspricht und von früher kennt.


Spoiler



Die kann man mit Dementation überzeugen, dass man die Schildkröte ist die sie vor Jahren die Toilette runtergespült hat ^^



Überhaupt lohnt es sich nen Malk zu spielen, alleine für die verrückten Dialogoptionen


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (29. November 2004)

Iceman am 29.11.2004 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 29.11.2004 14:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bloß der Kleider-Bug nervt....
und da ich nit gut in Englisch bin.... zock ich bis zum Patch mit meiner Torri


----------

